# Question for the Millennials (1981-1996)



## SlyStonefan63 (Apr 21, 2021)

Favourite decade for music ?


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

80s, 90s & early 2000s. So, decade(s).


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

60s, & 90s


----------



## French_Con36 (5 d ago)

90's music


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

2020s


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

60’s


----------

